# Fatboys journey 75%there



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

OK

if any of you read my log last year you will know that i let myself get a little out of shape lol here are some pictures of were i was and were i am now fell free to flame me lol i did go down to 15 stone im now back up to 15 stone eight pounds im going to diet again soon so hopfully my starting weight this time will be 16 stone .

my starting weigh 18 stone10 pounds june 08.










my current weight 15 stone 8 could do with a tan im back up from 15 stone getting there its been a long road im not getting any younger and 46 its haarrrd 










thanx

fb


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Good work "not so fat" FATBOY. good work mate.


----------



## Man Of Steel (Feb 26, 2009)

that is an amazing change ... shows the hard work really pays off


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent work


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Good stuff! keep it up


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome change mate well done:clap2:


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

nice on ya big man been there its a great feeling to get it back good work


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good dude....


----------



## Superhuman (Apr 18, 2009)

amazing progress


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

great pics mate! how long did that take ya FATBOY? was a lot of that down to cardio?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

it took me a year i dropped over three stone i could have done it faster but i wanted to maintain as much muscle tissue as possible .i have been in shape before so that is always a plus 

to answer your question yes m8 cardio diet and patience .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good solid change there pal.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome mate! Congrats bet you're proud


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Cracking effort there mate!!!


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

fatboy......slim!(but beefy!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

c mon FB get some contest pics up 

ya know we put on weight in a very similar way...


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking brilliant mate, an amazing transformation!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done man!

Im trying to cut but things are kind of hard. My nurse keeps saying as im a type 1 diabetic it will be harder to lose weight as my insulin doesn't do me any favours.

You should be proud!


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

well done not so fat boy!!! i know what youve been through and nobody knows what it takes to change your body so drasticly untill theyve done it, youve trained hard and dieted even harder and i bet youve thrown your toys out of the pram along the way ha ha ha!! keep it up bud excellent transformation.


----------

